# IP Adresse Zebradrucker rausfinden



## montage (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll einen Zebra GK 420 über eine CP 343-1 Lean (Ethernet) an meine S7 300 anbinden. Dazu müsste ich die IP Adresse vom Drucker wissen..
Da ich aber das Teil leider bloß einrichten soll, habe ich keine Etiketten-, bzw. Farbrolle mit dabei womit man sich dann ein schönes Etikett mit der IP Adresse drucken lassen könnte.
War von euch vielleicht schon mal wer in der selben Situation und hat die passende Antwort parat? 
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2013)

Stichwort "IPscan"
Suche danach mit Tante G, da gibt es verschiedene Programme die dir helfen können.


bike


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2013)

Das hier http://www.chip.de/downloads/Cain-Abel_17043501.html leistet gute Dienste.
Aber Achtung, Virenscanner erkennen das manchmal als Malware, denn es kann auch zum Ausspionieren von fremden Computern genutzt werden.
Man kann aber recht gut herausbekommen, welche Computer im Netzwerk angemeldet sind, ich denke auch der Zebra-Drucker wird sich finden.


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2013)

Daher habe ich IPScan empfohlen, das dieses Programm ohne Installation auskommt und von mcafee und antivir toleriert wird 


bike


----------



## Chräshe (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo Montage,

 wie willst du ein Drucker einrichten, wenn du mangels Etiketten und Farbband nicht drucken kannst?

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## montage (1 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt folgendes gemacht: Den Drucker über USB anschließen und einrichten. Dann kann man über USB die IP Adresse des Druckers einstellen und schon passt der lack 
Mit dem IP Scan hab ich den Drucker dann schon gefunden (weil ich ja die IP dann wusste  ) Aber wenn man jetzt gar keine Ahnung hat wie die IP ungefähr aussehen könnte, ist man doch auch hier verloren oder?
Dann müsste man ja *alle* möglichen IP Adressen durchscannen lassen, oder versteh ich da was falsch?

Vielen dank an alle für eure Antworten


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2013)

montage schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab jetzt folgendes gemacht: Den Drucker über USB anschließen und einrichten. Dann kann man über USB die IP Adresse des Druckers einstellen und schon passt der lack
> Mit dem IP Scan hab ich den Drucker dann schon gefunden (weil ich ja die IP dann wusste  ) Aber wenn man jetzt gar keine Ahnung hat wie die IP ungefähr aussehen könnte, ist man doch auch hier verloren oder?
> ...



Zumindest den IP-Bereich, den die Firma nutzt, sollte man schon wissen, sonst sitzt man sehr sehr lange ...


----------



## PN/DP (4 März 2013)

*IP-Adresse herausfinden ohne langwierigen IPscan*

Wenn der Netzwerkteilnehmer an einem manageable Layer 3 Switch angeschlossen ist (oder testweise angeschlossen wird), dann kann man die IP-Adresse des Teilnehmers im Switch sehen und muß nicht alle möglichen IP-Adressen scannen.

Man kann auch den Netzwerkverkehr zwischen dem Teilnehmer und einem Switch sniffern. Da sollte es auch Pakete geben, die die IP-Adresse des Teilnehmers enthalten.

Harald


----------

